# Duck Hunting???



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Any ducks around the area? I just moved here a couple months ago and am a die hard duck hunter. I know how secretive it is so im not expecting too much help but general areas would be appreciative. I have a boat(with pop up blind), dog, decoys, and everything in between. I've been hunting all my life so im not your average newbie and have some savvy about the sport. I wanted to get out and scout before teal season, but time didn't allow. Now il have a little time and just need to know where to start looking if anyone wants to help. Im always willing to take others and put in the time and work it takes. Im sure there are some divers and woodies in the area, but what about puddle ducks? I've hunted all over the southeast and have a cabin on lake seminole(diver heaven) and a family camp in delacroix LA. Id just like to find some local places if possible. I live in bellview so perdido bay isn't far and was curious about the area as well as escambia bay. Thanks and I look forward to seeing some of you out there.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## Ringneck (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey man, I moved here about a year ago and was unable to hunt last year. I'm looking for general areas also and was wondering if you had any feedback to your post. Thanks


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

Shooter, 
Just created an account so I will figure out how to send an email to you in the near future that everyone on the forum can't read. The ducks are around, we did rather well during teal season with a two man limit. The divers are easy to find, the mallards and gaddy's you'll have to be blindfolded, but we'll get you in a boat this season.


----------



## Ringneck (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks man, I appreciate that. I've got my duck boat. I just need an idea about general areas bc I dont have a lot of time to scout. I understand how it goes with spots, so just looking for braod areas. I appreciate it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Tide79 said:


> Shooter,
> Just created an account so I will figure out how to send an email to you in the near future that everyone on the forum can't read. The ducks are around, we did rather well during teal season with a two man limit. The divers are easy to find, the mallards and gaddy's you'll have to be blindfolded, but we'll get you in a boat this season.


not to be a nosey bastard but are you located up around brewton?


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

T N T, I live off Gulf to Beach down near Publix's and Grey's Tackle. But I have hunted birds from Arkansa to the Coast of Georgia and as far south as Tampa. Being from Mobile, I have ventured all over this area, even did a layout boat in the Gulf a few times just to say I had done it.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Duck Hunter here as well.. Have dog, decoys and a few spots that need to be hunted come Nov. 17th.. 

Anyone wanna join let me know


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I am one of the committeeman for the local DU chapter here, if interested shoot me a pm for our banquet on Nov 3rd. 75th anniversary and we have 14 guns this year.


----------



## Wingshooter#1 (Jan 16, 2020)

*Duck Hunting ?*

I joined this forum after reading a few of the responses.

Looking to find some Duck Hunters on here that I can tag along with. I have a dog, decoys, blinds, and the love of wing-shooting. Just not familiar enough with the area to know where to go. I'd love to get a hunt or two in before the end of season. Glad to share any expenses. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, this might be a record. Resurrecting a post after 7 years or so!!


----------



## Wingshooter#1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Lol, just searched Duck Hunting and this is one of a small number of threads I could find.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I would like to find some people to duck hunt as well. I made a post a month or so ago asking if anyone had recommendations for a guide in MS or LA and didn't get many replies. I moved here from MO and am really wanting to do some duck hunting. I sold my duck boat and decoys before I moved but still have my personal gear, waders, calls, etc. I am good to split expenses for guided hunts or help with work and setup for DIY hunts. Just don't know where to go and have no hunting partners. I work for myself so I can go anytime, weekday or weekend.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Most duck hunters around here like myself go by themselves or with one other. The need for so many decoys really limits the space on most “duck boats”. I bring nearly 100 decoys and 3 mojos, a shotgun, and a dog. That fills up my 16’ duck boat. In fact if my 2 sons want to go, we are at max capacity and I leave a bag of decoys. I only hunt week days thankfully. The few times I’ve tried a weekend the ramps are full of hunters, meaning there’s plenty of guys around here who hunt, good luck.


----------

